# my blondi is eating a mouse



## smithi (Nov 3, 2006)

here are some pics of my blondi eating a mouse


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 3, 2006)

Awesome pics man!


----------



## Bigboy (Nov 3, 2006)

Looks like that is one well fed spider.


----------



## tony77tony77 (Nov 3, 2006)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 3, 2006)

Crikey, how big's that blondi? Looks like she's enjoying her meal, how long does it take to get thru one, and how  much do they leave?


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 3, 2006)

very healthy lookin _blondi you have there! Hope shes enjoying the meal! :}_


----------



## SilverNitrate (Nov 4, 2006)

What's the hole in the carapace called?


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 4, 2006)

SilverNitrate said:


> What's the hole in the carapace called?



I believe that is an apodeme, an attacment point for internal muscles.


----------



## LeilaNami (Nov 4, 2006)

the book I read (though published in 1992 so it might be outdated) is called the fovae and can help in the identification of species. But it has the same function as already said where the internal muscles attach.


----------



## Arachnokid 93 (Nov 4, 2006)

dude big tarantula and nice pictures.thanks


----------



## maxwellxxv (Nov 4, 2006)

*nice*

i have a t blondi.  and she loves pinkies.. cant wait till she is bigger


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Nov 5, 2006)

Thats huge


----------



## Natemass (Nov 5, 2006)

the hole in the carapace has a bunch of names published in different books but both those names are correct


----------



## Mustacherose (Nov 5, 2006)

Omg cindy her butt is so big...

I. LIKE. BIG BUTTS AND I CANNOT LIE *UH!* THAT OTHA BROTHAS CANT DENIE,

I LIKE A BLAAWWWNDI WITH A PIIINKIE.

Uh.

Whats with the carapace hole? Do all grown Blondis have that?


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 5, 2006)

LeilaNami said:


> the book I read (though published in 1992 so it might be outdated) is called the fovae and can help in the identification of species. But it has the same function as already said where the internal muscles attach.


Well, I got my info from The Bible. I'm finding that book fascinating reading!


----------



## demode (Nov 5, 2006)

Mustacherose said:


> Omg cindy her butt is so big...
> 
> I. LIKE. BIG BUTTS AND I CANNOT LIE *UH!* THAT OTHA BROTHAS CANT DENIE,
> 
> ...


Most tarantulas have that.


----------

